# einkaufen



## Geviert

Geviert said:


> Hola,
> 
> La frase es casi correcta, generalmente es necesario precisar el objeto  (¿qué compras en el supermercado?).


----------



## GiovanniC

"Einkaufen" no necesita siempre del objecto directo. Se puede decir "Ich gehe einkaufen", o "Ich möchte einkaufen gehen". No hay problemas con esas frases.


----------



## Geviert

GiovanniC said:


> "Einkaufen" no necesita siempre del objecto directo. Se puede decir "Ich gehe einkaufen", o "Ich möchte einkaufen gehen". No hay problemas con esas frases.



Sin duda, salvo que en el caso de einkaufen se sobrentiende generalmente Lebensmittel. Sin objeto podrías pasar siempre por hambriento o goloso.


----------



## jordi picarol

Lo que ocurre es que el DUDEN no dice que "einkaufen" se refiera concretamente a "Lebensmittel". Ni sobreentendido ni sin sobreentender http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/einkaufener.


----------



## Geviert

jordi picarol said:


> Lo que ocurre es que el DUDEN no dice que "einkaufen" se refiera concretamente a "Lebensmittel". Ni sobreentendido ni sin sobreentender http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/einkaufener.


.

Bueno, no sé quién habrá afirmado concretamente. Con sobrentender me refiero al Alemán hablado en Alemania entre alemanes en un día cualquiera simplemente. < ... >


----------



## Sowka

Hola 

Normalmente, cuando digo "ich muss noch einkaufen", se entiende que quiero comprar _Lebensmittel_**)*,  pero en un sentido más ancho que "alimentos": Todas las cosas  necesarias para vivir. Es una frase correcta y completa. No es cuestión  de estar goloso o hambriento.

La frase original, "ich habe im Supermarkt eingekauft", es una frase  correcta y normal. Para mí, no es necesario precisar el objeto. Las cosas compradas pueden ser cualquieras cosas que se compran en el  supermercado, pero la mayoría de las cosas compradas serán cosas necesarias en la casa (alimentos y otras cosas) en este momento.
*
*) Corrección (después de reflexionar un poco...) No son "Lebensmittel", son "Dinge des täglichen Gebrauchs/Lebens".*


----------



## Geviert

Sowka said:


> Hola
> 
> Normalmente, cuando digo "ich muss noch einkaufen", se entiende que quiero comprar _Lebensmittel_,  pero en un sentido más ancho que "alimentos": Todas las cosas  necesarias para vivir .



Exacto. Ese es su significado sobrentendido. Lo de goloso o hambriento, bueno, era solo Nuancierung.


----------



## Sowka

Geviert said:


> Lo de goloso o hambriento, bueno, era solo Nuancierung.



No, era simplemente incorrecto.

* * * 

Tengo que corregirme: Las "cosas para vivir" que mencionó, (entiendo, por ejemplo, jabón, pañuelas etc), no son "Lebensmittel". Son "Dinge des täglichen Gebrauchs/Lebens".


----------



## Geviert

Nach der Logik sehe ich  keinen Denkfehler:Lebensmittel gehören auch zum Bedarf des täglichen Lebens.


----------



## Sowka

Geviert said:


> Nach der Logik sehe ich  keinen Denkfehler:Lebensmittel gehören auch zum Bedarf des täglichen Lebens.



"Lebensmittel" son _incluidos_ en el "Bedarf des täglichen Lebens", pero el "Bedarf des täglichen Lebens" (artículos de consumo) no es limitado a los "Lebensmittel". Por eso, si conocemos que "einkaufen" se refiere al "Bedarf des täglichen Lebens" lógicamente no se permite concluir que todas las cosas compradas sean "Lebensmittel" (alimentos).

Así podría decir: "Ich muss noch einkaufen. Lebensmittel habe ich im Haus, aber mir fehlen Taschentücher, Spülmittel und eine Zahnbürste."

Una cosa más: Normalmente, el verbo "einkaufen" se usa* sin* objeto directo:

"Ich kaufe im Supermarkt ein."
"Ich muss noch einkaufen."

Estas frases significan que quiero comprar todas las cosas que necesito hoy (para comer, para limpiar, para la salud...).

Si tengo que (o quiero) usar un objeto directo, normalmente uso el verbo "kaufen", también para los alimentos:

"Ich muss noch Tomaten kaufen".


----------



## Geviert

> pero el "Bedarf des täglichen Lebens" (artículos de consumo) *no es limitado* a los "Lebensmittel"


.

Nadie ha afirmado lo contrario. 



> no se permite concluir que *todas *las cosas compradas sean "Lebensmittel" (alimentos).



Tampoco se ha concluido que así sea.

El problema lógico es otro, es decir: 

1) Einkaufen = Dinge des Täglichen Gebrauchs /Lebens
2) Lebensmittel gehören *auch *zu den Dingen des Täglichen Gebrauchs /Lebens
*
Ergo die Aussage:*
* 
**c**orrección (después de reflexionar un poco...) No son "Lebensmittel", son "Dinge des täglichen Gebrauchs/Lebens". *

es lógicamente una falsa negación.

Se deberá decir:

corrección (después de reflexionar un poco...) *no *son *solamente* (nich nur) "Lebensmittel", son "Dinge des täglichen Gebrauchs/Lebens".


----------



## Sowka

Geviert said:


> *Ergo die Aussage:*
> *
> **c**orrección (después de reflexionar un poco...) No son "Lebensmittel", son "Dinge des täglichen Gebrauchs/Lebens". *
> 
> es lógicamente una falsa negación.
> 
> Se deberá decir:
> 
> corrección (después de reflexionar un poco...) *no *son *solamente* (nich nur) "Lebensmittel", son "Dinge des täglichen Gebrauchs/Lebens".



¡Absolutamente! Tienes razón. 

Pero también hay que corregir esta afirmación:



Geviert said:


> Sin duda, salvo que en el caso de einkaufen se sobrentiende *generalmente Lebensmittel*. Sin objeto podrías pasar siempre por hambriento o goloso.



OK? 

(A veces es muy difícil encontrar la acepción *precisa* de las palabras. He reflexionado mucho, con muchos ejemplos, incluso he discutido este problema con mi madre )


----------



## Geviert

> ¡Absolutamente! Tienes razón.



¡Esto no necesita demostración!  


Sobre la frase citada, de acuerdo. Se dirá mejor:

Sin duda, salvo que en el caso de einkaufen se sobrentiende *también* Lebensmittel.

Frohe Ostern!


----------



## jordi picarol

Sowka afirma que no se menciona el complemento directo con "einkaufen"


----------



## Sowka

Hola Jordi 



jordi picarol said:


> Sowka afirma que no se menciona el complemento directo con "einkaufen"



Escribí "normalmente"; no pienso que sea *incorrecto* decir "Ich muss noch Tomaten einkaufen".

Sin embargo, yo diría "ich muss noch Tomaten kaufen". Sería interesante ver más opiniones sobre el asunto.


----------



## kunvla

Hallo!

Ich würde 'einkaufen' nicht auf Brot und Zahnpaste  beschränken. Zum Beispiel, es gibt Leute, die ihre Kleidung(_s_stücke) peu à  peu kaufen, aber auch welche, die sie so richtig einkaufen, z. B.  aufgrund Angebot, Reduzierung, Sommer- / Winterschlussverkauf oder auch  mangelnder freier Zeit.

_Gestern waren wir in der Stadt und haben wegen dem  Winterschlussverkauf sehr günstig für die ganze Familie Sommerkleidung  eingekauft._

Gruß,
kunvla


----------



## Sowka

Hallo kunvla 



kunvla said:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich würde 'einkaufen' nicht auf Brot und Zahnpaste  beschränken. Zum Beispiel, es gibt Leute, die ihre Kleidung(stücke) peu à  peu kaufen, aber auch welche, die sie so richtig einkaufen, z. B.  aufgrund Angebot, Reduzierung, Sommer- / Winterschlussverkauf oder auch  mangelnder freier Zeit.
> 
> _Gestern waren wir in der Stadt und haben wegen dem  Winterschlussverkauf sehr günstig für die ganze Familie Sommerkleidung  eingekauft._
> 
> Gruß,
> kunvla



Interessant - Du hast recht! Wir können jetzt also vorläufig festhalten:

1) "Einkaufen" ohne Akkusativobjekt bedeutet normalerweise: unspezifizierte Dinge des täglichen Lebens.

2) "Einkaufen" kann ein Akkusativobjekt beinhalten (wie in Deinem Beispielsatz). Dieses "Einkaufen" jedoch hat die Nebenbedeutung, dass man Dinge in großem Stil einkauft.


----------



## Geviert

Die zwei festgehaltenen Definitionen gehören wohl zu zwei möglichen Rektionen des Verbs (kurz: transitiv = mit Akkusativobjekt / intransitiv = ohne Akkusativobjekt). Das Wahrig-Wörterbuch weist aber semantisch auf eine Umkehrung der von Sowka vorgeschlagenen Definitionen hin und zwar:     

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Einkaufen_

    1  <V.i. ohne Akkusativobjekt> Einkäufe, Besorgungen machen; einkaufen gehen;

    2   <V.t. mit Akkusativobjekt> kaufen (bes. auf Vorrat od. für den tägl. Lebensbedarf);
_
Brot, Gemüse, Ware einkaufen_;

sich in eine Firma einkaufen _durch Zahlen einer Summe eine Teilhaberschaft erwerben_.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Also: Ohne Akkusativobjekt bedeutet das Verb_ unspezifisch _Einkäufe, Besorgungen machen. Hier die Hauptbedeutung bezieht sich m.E. auf Dinge, die man gleichgültig in großen oder in kleinem Stil einkauft. 
*Mit *Akkusativobjekt bedeutet das Verb aber spezifisch _erstens_: Vorrat bzw. _spezifizierte _Dinge des täglichen Lebens (logischerweise auch Lebensmittel ). Die Nebenbedeutung hier bezieht sich auf Asbstrakta, Anspielungen oder Metaphern: sich in eine Firma einkaufen. 

 Die logische Kontamination bei der alltagsprache liegt darin, dass das Verb "einkaufen" _normalerweise unspezifisch _angewendet wird bzw. werden kann, weil rein subjektiv die "Dinge des täglichen Lebens" _auch _zu Besorgungen gehören (diejenigen Besorgungen, die man in kleinem Still einkauft, wenn man so will). Die unspezifische bzw. pragmatische Anwendung des Verbs (ohne Akkusativobjekt) schließt hier sinngemäß und kontextbedingt die spezifische Definition mit Akkusativobjekt ein.


----------



## Sowka

Guten Morgen 



Geviert said:


> Die zwei festgehaltenen Definitionen gehören wohl zu zwei möglichen Rektionen des Verbs (kurz: transitiv = mit Akkusativobjekt / intransitiv = ohne Akkusativobjekt). Das Wahrig-Wörterbuch weist aber semantisch auf eine Umkehrung der von Sowka vorgeschlagenen Definitionen hin und zwar:
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _Einkaufen_
> 
> 1  <V.i. ohne Akkusativobjekt> Einkäufe, Besorgungen machen; einkaufen gehen;
> 
> 2   <V.t. mit Akkusativobjekt> kaufen (bes. auf Vorrat od. für den tägl. Lebensbedarf);
> _
> Brot, Gemüse, Ware einkaufen_;
> 
> sich in eine Firma einkaufen _durch Zahlen einer Summe eine Teilhaberschaft erwerben_.



Ich sehe darin keine Umkehrung dessen, was wir bisher in diesem Thread besprochen haben. Meiner Meinung nach ist die _Wahrig_-Definition etwas unvollständig (weil die Möglichkeit, die kunvla aufgezeigt hat - in großem Stil einkaufen - nicht mit erwähnt wird).



> *Mit *Akkusativobjekt bedeutet das Verb aber spezifisch _erstens_: Vorrat bzw. _spezifizierte _Dinge des täglichen Lebens (logischerweise auch Lebensmittel ).



Ich deute den Wörterbucheintrag an dieser Stelle anders: Nicht "es bedeutet", sondern "es *kann verwendet* werden". *Mit* *Akkusativobjekt* wird *vorrangig das Verb "kaufen"* (ich kaufe Möbel, ich kaufe Tomaten, ich kaufe Pflanzen für den Balkon) verbunden. Man kann "einkaufen" mit Akkusativobjekt verwenden, aber dann nur für die Dinge des täglichen Bedarfs oder für Vorräte**) * (und in der von kunvla aufgezeigten Version "in großem Stil").



> Die logische Kontamination bei der alltagsprache liegt darin, dass das Verb "einkaufen" _normalerweise unspezifisch _angewendet wird bzw. werden kann, weil rein subjektiv die "Dinge des täglichen Lebens" _auch _zu Besorgungen gehören (diejenigen Besorgungen, die man in kleinem Still einkauft, wenn man so will).



Kontamination?  

Ich habe viel darüber nachgedacht und denke nun, dass die Unschärfe, die wir hier sehen, historisch begründet sein wird. Früher hieß "einkaufen" schlicht und ausschließlich "Dinge des täglichen Bedarfs einkaufen". Meine Mutter hat erst ihre Einkäufe gemacht (beim Metzger, auf dem Markt, im Kaufladen...), bevor in einer gesonderten Aktion in die Stadt gefahren wurde, um etwa für uns Kinder Kleidung zu kaufen.

Heute sind die Lebensverhältnisse anders. Wenn man einkaufen geht (bzw. mit dem Auto einkaufen fährt), dann nimmt man sich die Blusen, Schuhe, sogar Kleinmöbel, Balkonpflanzen etc gleich mit. Es wird alles an einem Ort angeboten, und so wird nicht mehr so scharf zwischen den Tätigkeiten "einkaufen gehen" und "Kleidung kaufen" / "Möbel kaufen" etc unterschieden wie früher.

**) *Wie ich oben schon schrieb, nutze ich diese Verwendung von "einkaufen" eher nicht. Ich sage: "Ich muss noch Tomaten kaufen", nicht "ich muss noch Tomaten einkaufen". Andererseits finde ich den Beispielsatz, den ich irgendwo gesehen habe - "Sie haben Gurken, Tomaten und Spülmittel eingekauft" - völlig normal. Dies ist also wohl eine persönliche Geschmacksfrage von mir.  

*Zweiter Nachtrag*: Mir ist gerade noch klargeworden, dass die Ausdrücke "Einkäufe machen", "Besorgungen machen", die im _Wahrig_-Eintrag 1) genannt werden, für mich genau diese "Dinge des täglichen Bedarfs" umfassen. Das wird ja auch in meiner Erläuterung aus meiner Kindheit deutlich: "Meine Mutter hat ihre Einkäufe gemacht". Damit meine ich die Beschaffung der Dinge des täglichen Bedarfs für unsere Familie.

Es kann gut sein, dass jüngere Menschen, die mit Einkaufszentren und Supermärkten aufgewachsen sind, diese Unterscheidung nicht mehr so deutlich empfinden würden.


----------



## Geviert

> Meiner Meinung nach ist die _Wahrig_-Definition etwas unvollständig  (weil die Möglichkeit, die kunvla aufgezeigt hat - in großem Stil  einkaufen - nicht mit erwähnt wird ).



Ich finde schon sicherlich die Meinung v. Kunvla zuverlässig, aber als Begründung zur unvollständigkeit eines Wörterbuches (sogar des Wahrig!) finde ich etwas übertrieben! oder?  



> Ich deute den Wörterbucheintrag an dieser Stelle anders: Nicht "es bedeutet", sondern "es *kann verwendet* werden". *Mit* *Akkusativobjekt* wird *vorrangig das Verb "kaufen"*



wäre die Bedeutungsbestimmung nicht der Fall, dann wäre das Wahrig ein Synonym-Wörterbuch! Ich verstehe darunter: "als transitives Verb genauso wie _kaufen_" (in der Bedeutung vom verb kaufen).



> *Kontamination?  *



umgangssprachliche Pollution 



> Heute sind die Lebensverhältnisse anders. Wenn man einkaufen geht (bzw.  mit dem Auto einkaufen fährt), dann nimmt man sich die Blusen, Schuhe,  sogar Kleinmöbel, Balkonpflanzen etc gleich mit. Es wird alles an einem  Ort angeboten, und so wird nicht mehr so scharf zwischen den Tätigkeiten  "einkaufen gehen" und "Kleidung kaufen" / "Möbel kaufen" etc  unterschieden wie früher.



Ich sehe auch so.


----------

